# Gearing prop motors



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought several rotisserie motors really cheap. But as you know, they turn too slow. Has anyone used additional gearing on them to speed them up? I can see using a large gear on the motor turning a smaller gear to increase the speed. I would want metal gears, not plastic. Where can I find these gears?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

you make custom gears with timing belt or gear tape...

doh, i posted the wrong video. here's the proper one


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess you could always try it, but those little motors have pretty low torque anyway (all they were meant to do was spin a chicken in the air) ...then adding the gears would be extra friction and trying to get more speed means a torque reduction, so there might not be much left at the output.

You could try all the usual surplus / auction sites for spare gears, but what you will typically find is a cheap motor + the cost of gears + bearings + shafts + supports + time to make it all work is no real bargain compared to just getting a different motor which has a speed closer to what you want.


----------



## wrasse (Aug 5, 2012)

Indyandy said:


> I bought several rotisserie motors really cheap. But as you know, they turn too slow. Has anyone used additional gearing on them to speed them up? I can see using a large gear on the motor turning a smaller gear to increase the speed. I would want metal gears, not plastic. Where can I find these gears?


I use several of the rotisserie motors as well. I use gears off of bicycles . The multi speed bikes have numerous gears on them. I also use the chains. Just cut them to what ever length you need and join them back together with a connector link which are about $2 or less. I get the bike for free off of craigsist as well as other sources, as there are people who just want them hauled away.


----------

